# R9 280X mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme 280x ausgerüstet



## Shzlmnzl (9. Mai 2014)

*R9 280X mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme 280x ausgerüstet*

Da mir meine Sapphire R9 280x unter last eindeutig zu laut war musste was geändert werden.

Also mögliche neue Kühler kamen der Alpenfön Peter, Prolimatech Mk26 Black, Rijintek Morpheus und der Accelero Xtreme IV 280x in Frage.
Der Peter schied aus weil silber, der Mk26 war mir zu groß und der Morpheus nur bedingt kompatibel wegen der nicht verdrehten Auflagefläche für die GPU.
Außerdem sind bei den 3 Kühlern noch zusätzliche Lüfter notwendig und nicht mit Lieferumfang.
Beim Accelero Xtreme IV hatte ich aber irgendwie bedenken wegen den fehlenden RAM Kühlkörpern. Habe mich am Ende doch für diesen Kühler entschieden + zusätzliche Kühlkörper.

Das gute Stück ist gestern eingetroffen und heute noch die zusätzlichen Kühlkörper in schwarz (soll ja alles möglichst schwarz im Gehäuse sein).
Als Wärmeleitklebepads kommen die Akasa AK TT12-80 zum Einsatz.
Richtigen Wärmeleitkleber wollte ich nicht benutzen da ich mir ein Chance auf Garantie im Fall der Fälle bewahren möchte.

Fertiger Arbeitsplatz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die zusätzlichen Kühlkörper für den RAM
14x14x10mm und 14x14x6mm (15 Stk 7,50€ auf eBay)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


den alten Kühler abgenommen und GPU gereinigt
schön zu sehen die originalen SpaWa Kühler die auch drauf bleiben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fertig aufgeklebte Kühlkörper (mit Akasa AK TT12-80)
(den unteren mittleren hatte ich zuviel aufgeklebt und musste wieder ab weil er an den Heatpipes anlag)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Rückseite mit den dicken Wärmeleitpads und der Schutzfolie bestückt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Backplate drauf, Klammern dran und fertig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den blauen Aufkleber werde ich wohl noch entfernen da ich den echt hä**** finde.
Die Temperaturen sahen/sehen wie folgend aus

30min FurMark + Prime95 (zum ordentlich Gehäuse aufwärmen)

Mit orig. Kühler
GPU + Gehäuselüfter low	67C° (ca 90% Drehzahl)
GPU + Gehäuselüfter high	66C°

mit dem IV
GPU + Gehäuselüfter low	52C°
GPU + Gehäuselüfter high	51C°

Bei den 52C° läuft der IV bei ca 70% ca 1900 U/min und ist zwar zu hören aber dabei nicht laut!
Da ich keinerlei db-Meßtechnik hier habe kann ich es nur als persönliches Empfinden widergeben.
Reduziert man die Drehzahl auf 60% ca 1540U/min ist er gerade noch so als laues Lüftchen zu hören.
Und bei 50% ist er nicht mehr heraus zu hören und so gut wie lautlos.

Übrigens bei 60% 1540U/min 56C° und bei 50% 1150U/min 60C°

Lautstärke und Temperaturen gefallen mir wirklich gut. Leider hat meine Grafikkarte keine Spawa Sensoren 
Ab 80% Drehzahl 2200U/min sind die Lüfter dann aber doch recht deutlich zu hören aber immer noch nicht laut.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 280X mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme 280x ausgerüstet*

Sieht verdammt gut aus. Ist die Backplate da schon dabei??

LG


----------



## Counted911 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 280X mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme 280x ausgerüstet*

Ja, die backplate ist standartmäßig dabei.

LG Counted911


----------



## Shzlmnzl (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 280X mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme 280x ausgerüstet*

die Backplate ist beim IV immer dabei. nur die RAM Kühlkörper nicht mehr.


----------



## HamaSmith (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 280X mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme 280x ausgerüstet*

Ein ganz schön großer Brocken. Sieht es nur so aus, oder sind die Hinteren Schrauben zu fest angezogen? Der Kühler sitzt irgendwie nicht Wagerecht, sondern knickt hinten weg. 
Oder ist das Absicht?


----------



## Shzlmnzl (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 280X mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme 280x ausgerüstet*

Hups. War mir gar nicht so wirklich aufgefallen. Hatte vorhin nochmal nachgeschaut und es waren tatsälich 2 Schrauben nich 100% korrekt angezogen.
Jetzt ists besser aber dennoch neigt er sich hinten etwas zum Grafikboard


----------



## kevin123 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 280X mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme 280x ausgerüstet*

Zeig ein Bild wie es jetzt aussieht


----------



## Shzlmnzl (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 280X mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme 280x ausgerüstet*

es ist nur minimal
und ohne den blauen Aufklber gefällt mir der IV noch besser 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und die RAM Kühlkörper halten bisher ohne Probleme mit den Akasa Pads.
Hatte auch vorher RAM und Kühlkörper mit Radiergummi + 70% Isopropyl-Alkohol gereinigt gehabt.

Ich könnt sogar wenns mich rappelt auf dem Backplate noch 3x 80er Lüfter montieren. So das von beiden Seiten aktiv gekühlt wird


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 280X mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme 280x ausgerüstet*

Backplate-Kühlung lohnt sich laut meinen Erfahrungen mit dem Xtreme IV und Hybrid II auf jeden Fall, zumal du die VRM-Temperaturen leider nicht auslesen kannst. Okay, du hast keine 290(X), aber tu es für ein besseres Gefühl. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 280X mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme 280x ausgerüstet*

der Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV ist ja schon in die bezahlbaren Regionen gekommen und irgendwann werde ich den Hybrid 1 bestimmt mal mit der Backplate zusammen testen...


----------



## SilverTobias90 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 280X mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme 280x ausgerüstet*

sieht echt gut aus, und vorallem tut er das was er soll, leiser und effizienter Kühlen als die Custom/Referenzmodelle. 


P.s Schönes Kabelmanagement, super arbeit


----------



## Shzlmnzl (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: R9 280X mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme 280x ausgerüstet*

Danke  werde das aber nochmal überarbeiten da mir die Kabel nicht parallel/gerade genug verlaufen.  
...eigentlich schon schön blöd weil der PC unterm Schreibtisch steht und das eh keiner sieht...


----------

